# MAC Lustrevision



## lingcious (May 9, 2005)

Hey girls, this collection launches this Sunday MAY 15th at TANGS singapore, if any of u guys need help lmk asap as they're LE

http://www.specktra.net/2005_lustrevision.php


----------



## archangeli (May 9, 2005)

Hey Ling!

Roughly how much will one eyeshadow cost (in US$)?

I'm totally interested in a few just cuz they are LE... although I'm not the biggest fan of the Lustre texture.

The Japanese postcard says that they launch on the 17th, doesn't it?


----------



## lingcious (May 9, 2005)

Hihi ,

it's SGD25 ard USD15.50 only come in pots like all le stuff though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that's in japan, but singapore is earlier, my MA called me to go down for the launch at TANGS on sunday


----------



## notevenjail (May 9, 2005)

Hi, mailed you on MUA!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 9, 2005)

hi lingcious!  I MUA mailed you already with my list lol! But you can PM me here, too, if you need to!  Thanks again


----------



## brooke (May 9, 2005)

ling that is so nice of you to get these for the other girls.  you are a sweetie.


----------



## lingcious (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
_Hi, mailed you on MUA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hihi! i didn't get ur mail.. do u share the same ID on MUA?


----------



## lingcious (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_ling that is so nice of you to get these for the other girls.  you are a sweetie._

 





ops: thanks, its not a prob at all


----------



## notevenjail (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lingcious* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
Hi, mailed you on MUA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
hihi! i didn't get ur mail.. do u share the same ID on MUA?_

 
I'm clare0325 on there


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

paige3838
MAC Newbie


Joined: 10 Mar 2005
Posts: 4


Posted: Tue May 10, 2005 1:49 am    Post subject: Question about (Asian) Lustrevision collection
I was wondering about the Lustrevision collection that's coming out in Asia on the 15th/17th... are any of the colors in that collection available in the US/repromotes, except for Goldbit?


The color names:
Lustreleaf
Chillblue
Lil'lily
Romantique
Goldbit
Casino
Mineralism
Fineshine
Nighttrain

http://www.specktra.net/2005_lustrevision.php



Also, does anyone know how much an eyeshadow costs in Japan?


janeliwy
Joined: 13 Sep 2004
Posts: 2



Posted: Tue May 10, 2005 3:49 am    Post subject: 
i dont think so, only available in asia, page lingcious for more information


oddinary
Joined: 01 May 2005
Posts: 7



Posted: Tue May 10, 2005 4:37 am   
Not avaliable to Pro Stores, or anywhere in US. Just Asia!


eponine
Joined: 29 Jun 2004
Posts: 127



Posted: Tue May 10, 2005 12:26 pm    Post subject: 
lil'lily was in one of the printout palettes last summer.


labelslut
Joined: 13 Jul 2004
Posts: 5
Location: London


Posted: Tue May 10, 2005 12:29 pm    Post subject: 
I saw on MUA that it will be released in Hawaii also but not sure if it will be released in just Pro/standalone store or everywhere.


----------



## mrskloo (May 10, 2005)

I just came from DFS in Hawaii and yes, they do have it there. They are all out of the blue one though (which is the one I really wanted). But I did buy Li'Lily (purple) and Lustreleaf (green). Oh yeah, they had Ingenue Blue there too.


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

i'm sooo excited to get my hands on casino... ling, you're so sweet for doing cps for everyone! (and doing a cp for me through mua, teehee!)


----------



## saramwrap (May 12, 2005)

I spoke with several people at MAC today about this collection, mostly to find out if it'll be available outside of the Asian market.  

The general answer is "no," at this moment.  Both Consumer Communications and three MAC PRO locations confirmed that there's no plan to release Lustrevision in international PRO stores or via the toll-free ordering number.  It'll be available in select locations in Asia and in a few international duty-free markets.  

They said that it _could_ get a wider release later, but there are no plans for that.  So purchasing from the Hawaii duty-free or getting a CP from Asia is your best bet at the moment!


----------



## tres (May 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm from Singapore too. The lustrevision eyeshadows are already launched. I got Li'lily yesterday.


----------



## Makeshiftwings (May 13, 2005)

How much would it be to ship to Canada?

TIA


----------



## cho0chylan3y (May 14, 2005)

Man.. i want these eyeshadows so bad.. i'm so upset i just quit my job >_< HOPEFULLY by the time i get Graduation money they'll still be available.. doubtful they'll still be available though.. The colors are SO pretty. Ah.. makes me sad =/


----------



## Leslie_B (May 14, 2005)

I'm sending you a message on MUA right now! I'm Leslie_B over there too


----------



## oddinary (May 14, 2005)

Got this off MUA boards - hope this will help some of you!

picture credit to *storejunkies *on mua!






Fineshine Chillblue

Li'lily

Nighttrain, Casino, Mineralism, Goldbit, Romantique, Lustreleaf


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

OMG I looove Lustreleaf and Casino and Goldbit!!!!


----------



## oddinary (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OMG I looove Lustreleaf and Casino and Goldbit!!!!_

 
I fell in love with Casino e/s when I first saw it (the specktra picture), but now that I look at it, it looks too dark on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And Goldbit is too light... argh...

I'd get Romantique, but I'm debating between Chilliblue or Lustreleaf. </3


----------



## laa_cat (May 14, 2005)

Chillblue is gorgeous! Saw it at counter today


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_Chillblue is gorgeous! Saw it at counter today_

 
What counter was this? Thanks!


----------



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_Chillblue is gorgeous! Saw it at counter today_

 
Man, that's the one I really wanted but by the time I got to the store they were out.


----------



## gigiproductions (May 14, 2005)

hey i  pmed you on MUA


----------



## lingcious (May 15, 2005)

hey there girls so sorry as today is already the 15th and i'm going down to mac in a few hours i may not be able to take further orders as some payment have not reached me, so i can't cover all on my own , i'll update again if i'm planning another trip this week!

sorry about it!


----------



## jeannette (May 16, 2005)

I took some pictures... here they are!

*Romantique*







*Casino*






*Lustreleaf*






*Nighttrain*






*Mineralism*






*Chillblue*






*Li' Lily*






*Fineshine*






*Goldbit*


----------



## laa_cat (May 16, 2005)

I bought Lustreleave today...
Just tested it on eye... woohoo! It's not like the notorious lustre formula, it's very shimmery, and very smooth as well... now I want the rest of the 8!


----------



## janeliwy (May 16, 2005)

thank you for the pic, cant wait for my lustrevision to arrive,  but i have to lol


----------



## eponine (May 16, 2005)

oooh, i can't wait for my casino!!!


----------



## lingcious (May 20, 2005)

Hihi girls, ur packages have been sent, check my notepad on mua for any updates in case u didn't get my mua mail (been acting up lately) eta 7-14days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ALSO FOR THOSE WHO MISSED THE CP, some stocks have been replenished, HOWEVER i read on MUA yesterday that MAC will bring it to the U.S ONLINE FROM AUGUST!

HTH!


----------



## pinkfeet (May 23, 2005)

i just emailed back a few days ago and they just emailed me back saying it would only be available in Asia. 

I wonder who has the correct info on these?? 

Time will tell i guess........


----------



## lenjhn (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone compare Romantique and Lustreleaf to any existing shades?  I waaaant them but I want to know if I neeeeed them.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 23, 2005)

I'll try to do that when I receive them. Just remind me if I forget, ok?


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 27, 2005)

Yey! I just got all of the Lustrevision (except goldbit- already had) today. They are beautiful! I'll try to compare them to existing shades soon. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Sanne (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_I bought Lustreleave today...
Just tested it on eye... woohoo! It's not like the notorious lustre formula, it's very shimmery, and very smooth as well... now I want the rest of the 8!_

 
d'bohemia e/s was also a lustre, but that one didn't look anything like the old lustres!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
I bought Lustreleave today...
Just tested it on eye... woohoo! It's not like the notorious lustre formula, it's very shimmery, and very smooth as well... now I want the rest of the 8!

 
d'bohemia e/s was also a lustre, but that one didn't look anything like the old lustres!!!_

 
I got my lustrevision shadows in the mail earlier today and I was thinking how unlike the old lustres they are...then just 10 minutes ago I realized the exact thing groupie posted! Yay for the new lustre formula! lol!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 27, 2005)

Oh my god I want Chill Blue SO badly!


----------



## leppy (May 27, 2005)

Romantique is killing me! I need a rec for something similar.. wahh!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 28, 2005)

im dying for lustreleaf and lil' lilly ( is that the same one in the nordstrom cool eye palette?!!! )


so if anyone will pick me one up i will send money via paypal  hehe just PM me


----------



## oddinary (May 28, 2005)

^ yes, lil lilly is a remake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i asked the MA - she said lustrevision is permanent in Asia.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 28, 2005)

ooo thats great so i can save up and get them all instead of rushing!


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

I compared the Lustrevision shadows to ones I already have.

Nightrain- similar to Milani Mercury

Fineshine- lighter Idol Eyes

Casino- Similar to Honeylust and Milani Desert Sun

Of course these are all lustre texture. 

The other shadows weren't a match for anything else I had.

HTH


----------



## tarteheart (May 30, 2005)

Those are all so pretty...I think I want Lustreleaf the most.


----------



## JessRocks (May 30, 2005)

So....I feel out of the loop! 

How do I get a hold of some of these shadows...I'm in love!!!

Please fill me in!!!


----------

